# 2 pups and potty pads



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

How do you go about having to malts with the pads issue. It seems they don't like to share. Should I put them apart? Also what do you do for the pad leaks? Is there anything I can put under? They were trained and now they are going potty almost anywhere. Also, should I feed them apart? Thanks,


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I put a Pish Pad under the potty pads, in case of leakage but you can use a dropcloth or anything like that. My three don't mind sharing pads but the little pup will go ever she wants if I don't stay on top of it and personally escort her to the potty pads until she goes. I have to have pads in two locations in my house now since if I don't put a pad down in one area, they'll pee on the floor anyway. 

http://www.pishpad.com/

Good luck because I know what you are going through!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I put a Pish Pad under the potty pads, in case of leakage but you can use a dropcloth or anything like that. My three don't mind sharing pads but the little pup will go ever she wants if I don't stay on top of it and personally escort her to the potty pads until she goes. I have to have pads in two locations in my house now since if I don't put a pad down in one area, they'll pee on the floor anyway.
> 
> http://www.pishpad.com/
> 
> Good luck because I know what you are going through![/B]



$820? $300?







eeeek!!







that is soooooo expensive!


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree it's expensive but I guess it's reusable. I've heard of trays you can put pads in. Are they like cat litter pans. What is used?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a friend make me wooden boxes around four inches high that just fit the pads. Then I place a piece of plastic under the pad. The sides are good - they make sure no hinney's are accidently off the pad and on the floor. Works for us. 

Abbey is the main user of the pads, although, if it's raining out Arch will partake also.

I keep one upstairs and one downstairs. If your's won't share, I see no other way other than to use two pads.









good luck.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K & C share pads. I pick them up once a day and clean the floor underneath. They rarely leak. The last type I bought have leaked less than any I've had before. I'll put the pads down and then after they go I put another pad on top of it. Then at the end of the day I pick it all up and start over. They go outside once or twice a day, too. Here's the eBay store where I bought my pads:

http://stores.ebay.com/Medinet-Medical-Sup...sQ3amesstQQtZkm

I do feed K & C in separate places so that they can eat in peace. If I didn't, they would eat too fast, so that the other wouldn't get their food. I feed Kallie in one area of the kitchen and Catcher all the way across the room.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I do feed K & C in separate places so that they can eat in peace. If I didn't, they would eat too fast, so that the other wouldn't get their food. I feed Kallie in one area of the kitchen and Catcher all the way across the room.[/B]

















That's what Henry will do. He's not even hungry, until he sees one of the others interested in the food. Then he'll run like the wind to shove them out of the way, and gobble it all up







You should see the look on Joplin's face as she's thrown out of the way by Mr. "Afraid I'll Starve To Death" Henry.

As for the pads, Joplin doesn't seem to mind who's gone on the pad, as she seldom uses them anymore anyway









Franny always uses them, and doesn't mind who else does. Come to think of it, she's the only one uses her two anyway.







Henry and Billy wear belly bands while running around, but share one pad in their room, and don't mind at all.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, if they will potty on the same pad, then that's fantastic!!







i wish i was that lucky!








massimo won't let mini use his potty area.... 
mini was using pads in the bathroom until recently... now she just wants to potty outside.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tillie will potty on pads that Tango has gone potty on, but Tango has to use his OWN pad!!! I keep two pads in the kitchen when I am at work and then I keep some on the second level of my townhouse. Everytime Tango goes potty I have to pick up the pad. Tillie will use one 1-2 times. LOL.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> K & C share pads. I pick them up once a day and clean the floor underneath. They rarely leak. The last type I bought have leaked less than any I've had before. I'll put the pads down and then after they go I put another pad on top of it. Then at the end of the day I pick it all up and start over. They go outside once or twice a day, too. Here's the eBay store where I bought my pads:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Medinet-Medical-Sup...sQ3amesstQQtZkm
> 
> I do feed K & C in separate places so that they can eat in peace. If I didn't, they would eat too fast, so that the other wouldn't get their food. I feed Kallie in one area of the kitchen and Catcher all the way across the room.[/B]


*Looks like they sell more than one brand. Which one do you prefer? Thanks*


----------



## Levy & Lany's Mom (Jun 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=400299
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes tell us your experience, they have great prices!!! Thanks alot


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a lhasa and malt, I noticed my Lhasa doesn't like to go on the pads Holly goes on but knows she will here it from me if I find her pee/poo anywhere else! So I noticed she goes on the very edge and of course it leaks off so I have bought a chair floor protective plastic mat from Office Depo/Office Max and put the pads on it!







Now this worked great untill I noticed Holly freaking out when she did her circle quickly and poo and did not like at all how the pad slid on the plastic mat (which by the way is on my carpet.







So confusing I know..Anyway I have newspapers between the mat and the pads bc the pee will run off the pad and on the mat so Im anal about it making more mess, that also keeps the pads from sliding which is a must bc the dogs hate it when the pads move, guess it freaks them out.
I go thru at least 6 pads a day. (Don't tell my husband.







)
It's like going thru diaper changes again.


----------



## 2dogowner (Oct 12, 2007)

My two pups share the potty pad. I have seen it where both go on the pad and one pees while the other little one watches then he pees. As for food I tryed to separate them but the little one gobbles his up then races to the other and pushes her away and eats hers and she lets him every time without a peep or complaint. I tried putting one bowl on each side of a fence and the little one refusd to eat and just barked and whined.I gave up they eat together


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=400299
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can tell you which ones not to get. I ordered the Dynerex ones (150 case) a few months ago and was not happy with them. They were really thin and Lady had wet feet after she used them. I even had urine foot prints around the pads.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

P & A uses the same Pooch Pad. I have the extra large size and they have a "system" worked out where they give each other some privacy when needed (i.e. looking away, or run downstairs). It's worked out fine. Paris is very good about using Pads since I wasn't working when we got him and I really laid down the law when it comes to potty training. It was funny because when Aries came into our lives, Paris was like WHY IS THIS FURBALL ON MY TURF!! But then he sniffed the scent and found out Aries did not threaten his Alpha dog status and the rest was all good.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mimi, the Fed Ex man just brought the Pooch Pads you suggested I order. I can wait to throw these dang Pish Pads out!

For anyone considering Pish Pads, save your money. I spent $145 (including shipping) for a roll a few months ago. The thin plastic backing sticks to itself when they are washed and when you pull it apart, after awhile the backing starts pulling away and tearing. The plastic also peels away from the edges. You can't bleach them so they stink even after washing. I hate them. They were the biggest waste of money ever IMO!

I'm tossing the six pads I cut from the roll and I am going to donate the rest of the roll to rescue.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Marj,

I just placed an order for 3 more XL pads from Pooch Pads. They deliver to APO addresses, so it worked out. Let me know how you like them!

Oh also, at the VERY beginning of switching, I recall taking a used pad (not washed) and putting it on top of the Pooch Pad. Either that or Hubby kinda dumped/smeared the scent onto the pooch pad. The boys got the hang of it within a day. 

You can bleach these. I wash them on hot water (with Pish Pad, I never did that, fearing ruining those expensive pads!) with detergent and small cap of bleach. They never smell bad coming out of the washer. In fact, the washed pads are stored in our hallway closet, along with extra linens and towels. 

Now that I've said that, it sounds a little disgusting...but they really don't stink  

Let me know how you like them. I sure hope they work out well for you as they have for me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Mimi, the Fed Ex man just brought the Pooch Pads you suggested I order. I can wait to throw these dang Pish Pads out!
> 
> For anyone considering Pish Pads, save your money. I spent $145 (including shipping) for a roll a few months ago. The thin plastic backing sticks to itself when they are washed and when you pull it apart, after awhile the backing starts pulling away and tearing. The plastic also peels away from the edges. You can't bleach them so they stink even after washing. I hate them. They were the biggest waste of money ever IMO!
> 
> I'm tossing the six pads I cut from the roll and I am going to donate the rest of the roll to rescue.[/B]


Marj ~ Lady wouldn't use the 'Pooch Pads', those are the ones you sent me. 

So if they don't work out, I will buy them off of you. I can also send you a couple of these pads, as I have about 40 of them. You can see if Lady will use them. I buy them by the dozen. I like the blue indicator ones. I also buy the Variety Pack, which is 4-small, 4-medium, and 4-large.

Let me know if you want a couple of them. 

Edit: I guess the link would help ~ lol

http://www.personallypaws.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466716
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was years ago when Lady was basically outdoor trained that I tried Pooch Pads. She wouldn't use them then, but since she's goes indoors now, I'm hoping she'll use them. I put one down next to her Pish Pad so we''ll see!

I can't use disposables with her since Maggie8 stopped carrying the nice heavy adult pads. Everything I've bought since has been really thin and not very absorbent. Lady's got neuropathy in her hind legs from her diabetes and when she circled, the dispoable were getting bunched in her legs so she started going next to the pad. The Pish Pads worked well for that, but they are %$#$$& IMO!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> I have a lhasa and malt, I noticed my Lhasa doesn't like to go on the pads Holly goes on but knows she will here it from me if I find her pee/poo anywhere else! So I noticed she goes on the very edge and of course it leaks off so I have bought a chair floor protective plastic mat from Office Depo/Office Max and put the pads on it! :thumbsup: Now this worked great untill I noticed Holly freaking out when she did her circle quickly and poo and did not like at all how the pad slid on the plastic mat (which by the way is on my carpet. :smstarz: So confusing I know..Anyway I have newspapers between the mat and the pads bc the pee will run off the pad and on the mat so Im anal about it making more mess, that also keeps the pads from sliding which is a must bc the dogs hate it when the pads move, guess it freaks them out.
> I go thru at least 6 pads a day. (Don't tell my husband. :brownbag: )
> It's like going thru diaper changes again.[/B]



I use a mesh gripper pad which comes on a roll at Wal-Mart or other discount stores. It will keep the pad from sliding. It can also be used in the kitchen shelves or anywhere you don't want anything to slip. I also use a small square for opening jars.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=400483
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's one heck of an idea!! I use those for my cabinets. I don't need them for the pads, as I've not a problem, but that would definately work. I'm going to use a "square" for opening jars. 

Thanks for the tip!!! :chili: :chili:


----------

